# Getting set up



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm just in the process of getting set up and I was working in the garage painting the new tombstones and the local kids came by to deliver the paper. When they got a look in the garage and saw the scarecrow and everything they were all like "Whoa!!!" They went and got their friends and wanted to see everything. What was really cool was I turned on the werewolf and cranked up the speakers. Even in broad daylight sitting in my garage they jumped when he came to life with a roar! Tee hee!! Now I really can't wait to see him in action at night. I'll have to turn the sound down low to start for the little kids and then turn it loaded as the bigger kids start to arrive.

One other thing that was really great was that a new kid to the neighbourhood wanted to go up and touch the werewolf. I said sure and he went and poked his arm and then threw a light punch at his face to show he wasn't scared. Before I could say anything one of the other kids said "HEY, BE CAREFUL!" That's what I have been hoping would happen as I get them interested and involved in helping out - they'll take a more of a personal ownership of the display and protect it from any other kids that want to trash it.

I hope to start putting things out this weekend and have everything finished by the 28th in preparation for the big day.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> One other thing that was really great was that a new kid to the neighbourhood wanted to go up and touch the werewolf. I said sure and he went and poked his arm and then threw a light punch at his face to show he wasn't scared. Before I could say anything one of the other kids said "HEY, BE CAREFUL!" That's what I have been hoping would happen as I get them interested and involved in helping out - they'll take a more of a personal ownership of the display and protect it from any other kids that want to trash it.


Yeah, that is really cool, we had a little girl across the street who was like that with our stuff. Made me feel a little more comfortable, but unfortunatly they moved.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, I never understood the "prop bashing" but people do really odd things when they are scared.

Glad the kids got protective and enjoyed your props.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a pic of the garage as it stands now. I pulled everything (well, nearly everything) from storage in the basement and put it out in the garage. From there it's easier to see what I have and plan the yard set up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like a very nice collection of props. The tombstones are great! Did you make them?
edit; nevermind. I looked at your site. Really awesome work! I'm interested in how you mounted the latex hands to the pvc using great stuff. It looks like it came out really well. Any idea if the latex will break down over time because of the foam. If not, this would be pretty useful in a lot of prop building.
Nice stuff!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

I always try to include the teens in my hood. The more they are into the haunt the less likely they are to vandalize.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got a few decorations out so far. Cemetery sign at the end of the driveway, a few stones. The real core of the haunt will be in my back yard, which is also where my dog goes so I can't really set it up ahead of time. Besides, the back yard isn't really visible from the street anyway so it doesn't matter. 

I'll add a few more teasers this week, and again next week maybe to get people looking and talking. :devil: 

I've been pinched for time for prep this year though as we just moved in in April and are just starting our first real solo haunt. So this sumer has been a heavy mix of social events, home improvements and haunt prop building when I can. And the building has been pretty much from the ground up apart from a few of my old stones I snagged from my parents' basement to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks jdubbya. I'm hoping the latex won't break down. I started by cutting small holes in the fingers under the nails where the wouldn't be seen to let the air and excess foam escape. I then started spraying a bit of water into the glove and filling each finger as best I could - a longer straw on the Great Stuff would have been better. Once I came to the palm I half filled it and then simply pushed the PVC tube down into it. I filled in around the tube and up the arm to the end of the glove. A bunch of foam expanded out the end but once it had set I trimmed it off. The PVC seems to be solid and holding well. I could have pre-drilled a bunch of holes in the PVC to give the foam something more to anchor to. One thing is that as the foam set the vent holes sealed and then some of the fingers that weren't filled completely, started to contract. Not much and no one will see it in the dark.


----------

